# Nutrafin / Hagen Test instructions



## nduli (25 Nov 2012)

guys

short post, noted number of times people have searched for hagen or nutrafin test kit instructions to no avail.

found these that might help anyone in future

Click instruction manual underneath where to buy for the PDF's

Nutrafin / Hagen PH test

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7815

Nutrafin / Hagen PH low range

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7810

Nutrafin / Hagen KH / GH test kit

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7830

Nutrafin / Hagen Ammonia test Kit

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7820 

Nutrafin / Hagen Nitrite test kit

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7825

Nutrafin / Hagen Nitrate

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits/A7845

Nutrafin / Hagen other Kits

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Test-Kits


----------



## Doozer999 (18 Dec 2016)

Hi, i know this is an old post, but perhaps my truly will push it to the fore...

I'm totally flummoxed buy the Gh and Kh test kit, can anyone help!

I wanted to test my tap water.  I got 

Gh = 16 drops
Kh = 21 drops

That fine.  It's the conversion in confused by.

Are my results simply 16 and 21 respectively, as, here in the UK we speak in "degrees hardness"?  Or, as per the instructions i need to multiply by 20 (Gh), or 10 (Kh) then multiply by...something!

Confused... Please help!


----------



## nduli (18 Dec 2016)

It's been a very long and tiring day and along time since I have done anything with these. 

You need to multiply by the 20 and 10 as you suggest. 
Then see page 16 of the guide you need to x by 0.056 for your dh. 

So gh is 320*0.056 =17.92
So Kh is 210*0.056 = 11.56

Are they numbers you'd expect, do you live in a hard water area?


----------



## Doozer999 (18 Dec 2016)

Thanks so much!  I thought i was going mad...

I'm going to test with the last of a different kit, just to confirm...  But i think that, yes, we have very hard water down here in Oxfordshire; Thames Waters finest.  Their own water quality report (from 2015) has a gh of 16, so the ball park seems about right...


----------

